# Profile?



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Just curious why more members don't fill out the profile? 
It sure makes it easier to post to something when you have a little background. For instance, someone posts a sear and finish in the oven question. An chef for profit will respond differently to another cfp then they would to a home chef. I think it's a little frustrating on both ends. Do you go through the basics that someone already knows or do you overwhelm someone with pro facts.
I don't know, I'm one of the old farts around here. Use to be, you would pull up a profile and get a feeling who was posting, and you actually remembered more members.
Just curious


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

Nice suggestion about filling out the profile...I'll fill mine in right now.

I really think this will help the person with the question just as much the person answering the question. Seeing as how I ask WAY more questions than I answer...I would appreciate any help I can get...and if it's directed toward a home enthusiast...All the better.

Maybe we should ask that all the professional Chefs should use the







Chef image. While the rest of us could use...say a frog 

No...I'm not serious about the avatar's...but I do like panini's suggestion.

take care all>>>>

dan


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Good point. I use the profiles as much as I can when I post an answer if need be. I will double check mine so you can read alllllll about me


----------



## pierre (May 11, 2005)

great suggestion. my profile is up to date with all the info i wish to share.

how do you go about creating a custom and personal avatar?


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

I think it depends on the forum. If you're in the Pro Chef area... filling in profiles may be helpful. However for the Food Lover's Forums it's best to gear answers to the average audience which can be at any cooking level. Of course, it depends on the issues and skill level of the original poster as well, but I usually try to gear answers that will not only answer specific members but also be accessible to lurkers who may learn something along the way.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Gonefishing,
First off, thank you for being in your profession. Second, the frog symbol brings a smile to me. Back before electricity, I was classically trained in French Pastry and Breads. In those days you started as a frog. The old French Chefs would refer to the word ploungeur (skin diver) the younger Chefs using Frog for the dish/pot washer, which is where you spent a lot of time before moving to stations.
Mudbug,
I never thought of the forums being split like that. I guess it makes sense though. The only thing there is, since the forum has grown, there are many more threads and posts. I have the time to browse, for my operation seems to run better without the old man, but I know many pro Chef (which I'm not sure of those qualifications) don't have the time to do so. I would hate to think they would be profiling.
I guess I will take that into consideration
Actually I'm just really nosey


----------

